# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Army cadets steal wrong goat from Navy

## Big Dummy

-
bawhaahaa bawhaahaa. 


0F19EC22-7C6B-4679-9BEC-001F0847AA9F.jpeg

Must have grabbed this one.

37C1518A-5BBB-48AF-96C6-7BA418A8E7A0.jpeg


According to a joint statement released by the Army and Navy in response to questions from _The New York Times_, the West Point raiders attempted to sneak up on Bill No. 37 as he dozed peacefully in a pasture with several other retired Bills.
The noisy assault team spooked the goats into a run, though, and when the fumbling cadets gave chase, they managed to grab only one goat  and not the right one. After a four-hour drive back to West Point, they unveiled not Bill No. 37 but Bill No. 35, an arthritic, 14-year-old retiree with only one horn.
Bill No. 35 was unharmed and safely returned on Monday by some rather sheepish Army officers.
This years game will be the 122nd meeting between the two. Kick-off is set for 3 p.m. EST on CBS. If any gaffe ever deserved a Go Navy, beat Army, its this.

https://www.militarytimes.com/off-du...pO5mRiFbAPehok

----------

